# PC zusammenbau! Welche Treiber installieren? Enstellung BIOS



## michael-boss (23. Oktober 2010)

Hi pcgh-Forum!
ich möchte mir einen PC zusammenbauen lassen, z.B. bei hardwareversand.de, Windows 7 64-Bit habe ich allerdings zu Hause.
Deshalb möchte ich wissen was ich außer der Windows Installation noch machen muss, evtl. Einstellungen im *BIOS* oder welche *Treiber* man *installieren* muss. Ich wäre euch dafür dankbar wenn Ihr auch schreiben könntet in welcher *Reigenfolge* man das am besten macht.

Danke schon im Vorraus 

Meine vorraussichtliche Konfiguration:
*AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Box, Sockel AM3*



*Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H, AMD 880G, AM3 ATX*



*Revoltec PipeTower PRO, Sockel 775/754/939/940/AM2(+)*



*6GB-Kit Corsair DDR3 PC1600 C9 Classic*



*Cooler Master Sileo 500*



*Lian Li Aluminium-Cardreader CR-25B*



*Cougar CM 700Watt*



*Sapphire HD 6870*

 oder *HD 6950* (wenn´s raus kommt)
oder *Nvidia GTX 470*

*Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB*



*LG BH10LS30*



*ASUS VK246H*



*Microsoft Wireless Media Desktop 1000*



Summe:                                                      *   1.213,28 € *


----------



## Lubio 07 (23. Oktober 2010)

Also ein paar Sachen an der Konfiguration würde ich verändern:
1.CPU Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2
2.RAM: 4GB GeIL Value plus
3.Netzteil: NesteQ XS-500 
4.Gehäuse: Thermaltake V4 Black Edition oder Xigmatek Asgard

zu1. Ist billig und gut.
zu2. 6GB werden nur bei Intel voll genuzt. Bei AMD immer 2, 4, 8, 12.. GB kaufen.
zu3. 700 Watt sind zu viel 500 reichen locker.
zu4. Haben eine bessere Gehäusebelüftung.


----------



## Lubio 07 (23. Oktober 2010)

Zur Installationsfrage:
1.Im BIOS nachschauen ob allles richtig erkannt wurde also RAM,Chipsatz...
2.Betriebssystem installieren
3.Board Treiber Installieren (Chipsatztreiber,Netzwerktreiber,Audiotreiber,USB Treiber)
4.Grafikkartentreiber


----------



## PommesmannXXL (23. Oktober 2010)

1. Gut
2. Gut
3. Nimm lieber das Cooler Master Silent Pro 500 , aber ich kann nicht sagen ob das NesteQ gut oder schlecht ist. Ich kann nur sagen dass das Cooler MAster gut ist.
4. Das Asgard kann ich bestens empfehlen


----------



## Lubio 07 (23. Oktober 2010)

Ja, das Cooler Master ist auch gut. Das NesteQ habe ich und ein Freund selbst verbaut und sind beide sehr zufrieden.
Bei der Garfikkarte würde ich zur 6870 greifen


----------



## PommesmannXXL (23. Oktober 2010)

Grafikkarte auf jeden Fall HD6870. 50-70€ günstiger als eine HD5870 und je nach Benchmark und Auflösung nur 2-10% langsamer.


----------



## michael-boss (24. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die ersten Antworten 
ich glaube ich nehm dann *8GB DDR3-1600* Mhz ist für die Zukunft glaub ich besser.
Zu den besagten Netzteile von Neste und CoolerMaster sind die leise?
Ja beim CPU-Kühler überlege ich auch ein stärkeres einzubauen
zurück zur Installation: wenn der PC alles erkannt hat (RAM, Chipsatz.......)
und was mache ich wenn der PC nicht alles erkannt hat?
instanliere ich Windows und wenn das fertig ist mach ich die CD vom Mainboard rein und installiere die Boardtreiber *richtig?* dann ist´s fertig?


----------



## michael-boss (24. Oktober 2010)

ach ja noch was!
die vorgeschlagenen Gehäuse von Xigmatek! in einem PC von meinen Vater haben wir den.
der verbaute Lüfter kommt mir etwas laut vor und dämmt kaum die Geräusche von innen heraus


----------



## benny71 (24. Oktober 2010)

michael-boss schrieb:


> Danke für die ersten Antworten
> ich glaube ich nehm dann *8GB DDR3-1600* Mhz ist für die Zukunft glaub ich besser.
> Zu den besagten Netzteile von Neste und CoolerMaster sind die leise?
> Ja beim CPU-Kühler überlege ich auch ein stärkeres einzubauen
> ...



richtig board cd rein und installiren und das was....


----------



## benny71 (24. Oktober 2010)

michael-boss schrieb:


> ach ja noch was!
> die vorgeschlagenen Gehäuse von Xigmatek! in einem PC von meinen Vater haben wir den.
> der verbaute Lüfter kommt mir etwas laut vor und dämmt kaum die Geräusche von innen heraus



kein Xigmatek der ist heslich auch.thermaltek ist besser
was NT betrifft alternative were auch Antec true power 550w.


----------



## Perry (24. Oktober 2010)

Am besten haust du dir die wichtigsten Treiber (Catalyst für dein Mainboard und was du noch so alles hast) auf nen USB Stick und ein Antivierenprogramm gleich noch dazu, so das du alles offline installieren kannst. Sonst kann es sein das sich bei dir gleich nach der installation besucher einnisten die du nicht haben wilst.


----------



## Lubio 07 (24. Oktober 2010)

Wenn das BIOS etwas nicht richtig erkannt hat also z.B den Takt vom RAM musst du es manuell einstellen.

Das CoolerMaster wird zumindest von allen immer für die Lautstärke gelobt.
Das NesteQ ist finde ich auch sehr leise (ich höre es nicht aus meinem PC heraus)

Wenn dir der verbaute Lüfter im Xigmatek zu laut ist den Enermax T.B. Silent kaufen und gegen den verbauten Lüfter austauschen (kannst gleich zwei nehmen für die bessere Belüftung)


----------



## PommesmannXXL (24. Oktober 2010)

Also bei mir kann man den verbauten Lüfter im Asgard nur hören, wenn man sein Ohr 10 cm daneben hält. Sonst ist der unhörbar.
Und das CoolerMaster NT ist leise, ja.


----------



## michael-boss (24. Oktober 2010)

benny71 schrieb:


> richtig board cd rein und installiren und das was....



danke
aber muss man die Treiber vom Mainboard während den Windows Betriebs installieren oder während des Bootvorgangs (wenige Sekunden nach dem 
man den Power-Knopf gedrückt hat) installieren?


----------



## michael-boss (24. Oktober 2010)

Zurück zum Gehäuse was haltet ihr vom CoolerMaster CM 690 II,
laut Computerbase ist der leise, laut pcgh aber laut! habt ihr Erfahrungen mit dem Gehäuse?


----------



## Lubio 07 (24. Oktober 2010)

Die Treiber Installiert man im Windowsbetrieb. Danach Neustarten.


----------

